# LOWRIDERS IN OR NEAR ALBUQUERQUE



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

If your looking for a nice paint job PM me and so I can hook you up. Im running low on Impala funds and need some cash. I can do whatever from Cheap-os to Kandys and everything in between.
I can do bodywork, I'd rather not. If it's too much for me I get my pops to help me out.


----------



## $RO4LIFE$ (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Sep 10 2006, 09:49 AM~6141479
> *If your looking for a nice paint job PM me and so I can hook you up.  Im running low on Impala funds and need some cash.  I can do whatever from Cheap-os to Kandys and everything in between.
> *


PICS OF YOUR WORK?


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

Pics indeed


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Heres some shit we did outside. My boy gots a booth but of alot of people dont wanna spring for the booth. My pops been painting for over 30 and got me started when I was like 4. I've been doing my own shit for about 7 or 8 years


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

My brothers S-10. We got a Homie to help with the patterns (Dominic that did RO's Malo)


----------



## $RO4LIFE$ (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Sep 10 2006, 10:03 AM~6141536
> *Heres some shit we did outside.  My boy gots a booth but of alot of people dont wanna spring for the booth.  My pops been painting for over 30 and got me started when I was like 4.  I've been doing my own shit for about 7 or 8 years
> 
> 
> ...


PM ME YOUR ADDRESS (SHOP) AND WE WILL TALK.
LIKE TO SEE SOME STUFF IN PERSON :biggrin:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Its back yard for now homie. But like I said, we do have a booth available. Let me know if your interested


----------



## $RO4LIFE$ (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Sep 10 2006, 10:09 AM~6141557
> *Its back yard for now homie.  But like I said, we do have a booth available.  Let me know if your interested
> *


PM THE INFO BRO  
PHONE # OR WHATEVER YOU GOT


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

MY NUMBER IS 363-0606, MY NAMES CAQUI, PERNOUNCED KINDA LIKE KHAKI. IF I DONT ANSER JUST LEAVE A MESSAGE


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Bump


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Sep 10 2006, 10:06 AM~6141546
> *My brothers S-10.  We got a Homie to help with the patterns (Dominic that did RO's Malo)
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that truck at Bill's when it was first finished. :biggrin: 
The homie Dominic.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

is that at his shop?


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Sep 17 2006, 04:10 PM~6191759
> *is that at his shop?
> *


Thats at the old Innovative Styles


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Sep 17 2006, 03:10 PM~6191759
> *is that at his shop?
> *


na dominics shop is on 2nd just north of menaul he can throw some patterns the olny bad thing is he uses matrix and it sucks


----------



## Auto Enhancements (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Sep 10 2006, 10:06 AM~6141546
> *My brothers S-10.  We got a Homie to help with the patterns (Dominic that did RO's Malo)
> 
> 
> ...


Just to let everyone know I didnt paint rollin malo i just did the stereo and ALOT of wiring work on that car and fully loaded


----------



## Auto Enhancements (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 17 2006, 06:55 PM~6192639
> *na dominics shop is on 2nd just north of menaul he can throw some patterns the olny bad thing is he uses matrix and it sucks
> *


the clear sucks but no complaints on the paint


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Auto Enhancements_@Sep 17 2006, 05:58 PM~6192655
> *Just to let everyone know I didnt paint rollin malo i just did the stereo and ALOT of wiring work on that car and fully loaded
> *


he does good work though i highly recomend him.he done the pimpillac .


----------



## Auto Enhancements (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 17 2006, 07:00 PM~6192660
> *he does good work though i highly recomend him.he done the pimpillac .
> *


and the new cutt dog ready to bust out.

you taking the car to vegas?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Auto Enhancements_@Sep 17 2006, 05:59 PM~6192659
> *the clear sucks but no complaints on the paint
> *


it is the clear that sucks ,but no big deal homie can get shit looking dirty ,and he can lay them patterns


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Auto Enhancements_@Sep 17 2006, 06:02 PM~6192674
> *and the new cutt dog ready to bust out.
> 
> you taking the car to vegas?
> *


taking the lac to vegas the cutty is off the frame got all my chrome undies ill be taking it down for the final cut and buff and a little spot repair hopfully next month homie .yeah im flying to vegas on thursday lets go.


----------



## Auto Enhancements (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 17 2006, 02:54 PM~6191407
> *I saw that truck at Bill's when it was first finished. :biggrin:
> The homie Dominic.
> 
> ...


thanks for the picture homie I just had to get on here and clarify that i didnt paint rollin malo people saying that stuff thats why me and rob cant get along


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Auto Enhancements_@Sep 17 2006, 06:06 PM~6192699
> *thanks for the picture homie I just had to get on here and clarify that i didnt paint rollin malo people saying that stuff thats why me and rob cant get along
> *


either way dominic is a bad ass painter you best believe that ,post up a number and adress to the shop homie reprasent big dog.


----------



## Auto Enhancements (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 17 2006, 07:09 PM~6192716
> *either way dominic is a bad ass painter you best believe that ,post up a number and adress to the shop homie reprasent big dog.
> *


thanks homie

heres the bird but now it has gold bumpers


----------



## Auto Enhancements (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## Auto Enhancements (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## Auto Enhancements (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## Auto Enhancements (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## Auto Enhancements (Sep 18, 2006)

AutoBody Enhancements - (505) 507-0217 - More Kandys than Willa Wonka

Patterns - Kandys - Body work


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Auto Enhancements_@Sep 17 2006, 06:23 PM~6192755
> *AutoBody Enhancements - (505) 507-0217 - More Kandys than Willa Wonka
> 
> Patterns - Kandys - Body work
> *


MORE KANDY THEN WILLIE WONKA YOU GOT THAT SHIT STRAIGHT RIGHT THERE HOMIE LIKE THAT.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Whats up Dom? Im glad you decided to come check out LayItLow. Is that the T-Bird you were talking about?


----------



## Auto Enhancements (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Sep 17 2006, 07:49 PM~6192907
> *Whats up Dom?  Im glad you decided to come check out LayItLow.  Is that the T-Bird you were talking about?
> *


ya thats my bird it has gold bumpers and new interior now VEGAS READY


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Auto Enhancements_@Sep 17 2006, 06:51 PM~6192927
> *ya thats my bird it has gold bumpers and new interior now VEGAS READY
> *


WHOS TAKING YOUR RIDE OUT THERE HOMIE ?


----------



## Auto Enhancements (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 17 2006, 07:52 PM~6192933
> *WHOS TAKING YOUR RIDE OUT THERE HOMIE ?
> *


me and my boy dreamr


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Auto Enhancements_@Sep 17 2006, 07:06 PM~6192699
> *thanks for the picture homie I just had to get on here and clarify that i didnt paint rollin malo people saying that stuff thats why me and rob cant get along
> *


That and nobody knows who really thought up Malos trunk modification. :biggrin:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

caqui were you on central in you impala


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

SEE YOU ALL 2MOR IF ANY OF YOU ALL HOMIES NEED ANYTHING I CAN HELP YOU WITH HOLLA 715-9448


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Sep 17 2006, 08:53 PM~6193872
> *caqui were you on central in you impala
> *


Everyday


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Sep 18 2006, 02:33 AM~6195098
> *Everyday
> *


hard core cruiser.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 19 2006, 10:15 AM~6203105
> *hard core cruiser.
> *


He lives off central.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 19 2006, 09:15 AM~6203105
> *hard core cruiser.
> *


Not really, its my daily


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

so whos going to the super show from burque?


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

the hulk will be thier


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Sep 22 2006, 10:32 PM~6228200
> *the hulk will be thier
> *


Are you talking bout me or the car??


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

Uce in full force in Vegas


----------



## $RO4LIFE$ (Jun 10, 2006)

ROLLERZ ONLY NEW MEXICO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## $RO4LIFE$ (Jun 10, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Sep 23 2006, 07:04 AM~6228982
> *Are you talking bout me or the car??
> *


THE CAR RETARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## $RO4LIFE$ (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Sep 23 2006, 10:25 PM~6232942
> *THE CAR RETARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Sep 23 2006, 09:25 PM~6232942
> *THE CAR RETARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Sep 23 2006, 05:17 PM~6231865
> *Uce in full force in Vegas
> *


you making it uce?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Sep 23 2006, 09:25 PM~6232942
> *THE CAR RETARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BurqueRuka (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 22 2006, 08:59 PM~6227704
> *so whos going to the super show from burque?
> *


me :biggrin:


----------



## rexcapo (Mar 14, 2006)

Does anyone know how to get ahold of Rob Vanderslice?


----------



## BurqueRuka (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rexcapo_@Sep 24 2006, 08:49 PM~6237484
> *Does anyone know how to get ahold of Rob Vanderslice?
> *


385-1095


----------



## rexcapo (Mar 14, 2006)

Wassup burque my Name is Nathan Herrera i been in the Army for the past 4 years, but im finally getting out and heading back home(BURQUE). i really miss home and i have a 1978 olds cutlass supreme and a 1964 chevy impala ss i just need some hookups i built my cutty out here in Hawaii where ive been stationed all i need is hydros and my impala is cherry also but i want to go all out with it hit me up Burque (808) 382 2560 or [email protected]


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rexcapo_@Sep 25 2006, 11:46 AM~6240617
> *Wassup burque my Name is Nathan Herrera i been in the Army for the past 4 years, but im finally getting out and heading back home(BURQUE). i really miss home and i have a 1978 olds cutlass supreme and a 1964 chevy impala ss i just need some hookups i built my cutty out here in Hawaii where ive been stationed all i need is hydros and my impala is cherry also but i want to go all out with it hit me up Burque (808) 382 2560 or [email protected]
> *


Call up my homie Dominic AutoBody Enhancements - (505) 507-0217, that ***** does it all and is one of the only shops that does switches in Albuquerque that I actually trust. Alot of shops here are shady, dont respond when shit goes wrong. Are overpriced, and beat around the bush after they got your cash. Also Bajitos Lowrider, the old mans a dick but really knows his shit and I've heard he does exactly what he says hes gonna do


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 24 2006, 07:11 PM~6236773
> *you making it uce?
> *



Uce I am trying to make it not sure if the ride will be there but I am trying to go


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Sep 25 2006, 04:31 PM~6242483
> *Call up my homie Dominic AutoBody Enhancements - (505) 507-0217, that ***** does it all and is one of the only shops that does switches in Albuquerque that I actually trust.  Alot of shops here are shady, dont respond when shit goes wrong.  Are overpriced, and beat around the bush after they got your cash.  Also Bajitos Lowrider, the old mans a dick but really knows his shit and I've heard he does exactly what he says hes gonna do
> *


when he start doing switches ?he painted my ride and has eddies ride over there right now but he dont do switches .


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Sep 25 2006, 05:07 PM~6242700
> *Uce I am trying to make it not sure if the ride will be there but I am trying to go
> *


cool be sure and take some extra money we might find a pool table out there :biggrin:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 25 2006, 06:53 PM~6243280
> *when he start doing switches ?he painted my ride and has eddies ride over there right now but he dont do switches .
> *


He does it all, Which ones eddies? The Lincon?


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 25 2006, 06:54 PM~6243286
> *cool be sure and take some extra money we might find a pool table out there :biggrin:
> *



I dont want to school you lol Your my Uce we are family


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Sep 26 2006, 12:50 AM~6245387
> *He does it all, Which ones eddies?  The Lincon?
> *


eddies is the red fleetwood that was from uce


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Sep 26 2006, 05:15 AM~6245760
> *I dont want to school you lol Your my Uce we are family
> *


oh is that why you let me win in denver i was wondering? :biggrin:


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

Denver was a fluke short table lol


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Sep 26 2006, 07:52 PM~6251059
> *Denver was a fluke short table lol
> *


UH HUH


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Sep 25 2006, 05:31 PM~6242483
> *Call up my homie Dominic AutoBody Enhancements - (505) 507-0217, that ***** does it all and is one of the only shops that does switches in Albuquerque that I actually trust.  Alot of shops here are shady, dont respond when shit goes wrong.  Are overpriced, and beat around the bush after they got your cash.  Also Bajitos Lowrider, the old mans a dick but really knows his shit and I've heard he does exactly what he says hes gonna do
> *



Yeah I tried to buy a pump head from him in like '94 and he said he could only sell me the whole pump. He was a real dick about it too.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Sep 25 2006, 05:31 PM~6242483
> *Call up my homie Dominic AutoBody Enhancements - (505) 507-0217, that ***** does it all and is one of the only shops that does switches in Albuquerque that I actually trust.  Alot of shops here are shady, dont respond when shit goes wrong.  Are overpriced, and beat around the bush after they got your cash.  Also Bajitos Lowrider, the old mans a dick but really knows his shit and I've heard he does exactly what he says hes gonna do
> *



Yeah I tried to buy a pump head from him in like '94 and he said he could only sell me the whole pump. He was a real dick about it too.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Sep 27 2006, 03:35 AM~6253043
> *Yeah I tried to buy a pump head from him in like '94 and he said he could only sell me the whole pump. He was a real dick about it too.
> *


He funny, he was trying to sell me a La square saying its an adex and he dont really make nothin on it for $300. He had some deka batteries too, he only wanted $35 each brand new he said. But then he charged me $90 for 1 spring. Hes always been real cool with me though.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

I went to the Parker store (Southwest seal and supply) on Osuna today and they told me they were gonna start carrying Lowrider hydraulics.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## *CLASSICARS*OF*NM* (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Sep 25 2006, 04:31 PM~6242483
> *Call up my homie Dominic AutoBody Enhancements - (505) 507-0217, that ***** does it all and is one of the only shops that does switches in Albuquerque that I actually trust.  Alot of shops here are shady, dont respond when shit goes wrong.  Are overpriced, and beat around the bush after they got your cash.  Also Bajitos Lowrider, the old mans a dick but really knows his shit and I've heard he does exactly what he says hes gonna do
> *


YO YO YO THIS IS LIL C FROM CLASSIC CARS OF NM LOWRIDER SHOP.WE INSTALL HYDROS AIR BAGS WE DO IT ALL WHATEVER YOU NEED.I HAVE EVERYTHING IN STOCK FROM IMPALA PARTS TO RIMS AN HYDRAULICS. IF YOU HAVE ANY ? GIVE ME A CALL (505)344-4888 ILL BEAT PRICES :biggrin:


----------



## *CLASSICARS*OF*NM* (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 26 2006, 09:02 PM~6251791
> *
> *


HELL YA :biggrin:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *CLASSICARS*OF*NM*_@Sep 27 2006, 10:44 AM~6255299
> *YO YO YO THIS IS LIL C FROM CLASSIC CARS OF NM LOWRIDER SHOP.WE INSTALL HYDROS AIR BAGS WE DO IT ALL WHATEVER YOU NEED.I HAVE EVERYTHING IN STOCK FROM IMPALA PARTS TO RIMS AN HYDRAULICS. IF YOU HAVE ANY ? GIVE ME A CALL (505)344-4888                                                                                                                                                            ILL BEAT PRICES :biggrin:
> *


Your Chucks son right? No offence homie but I had a real fucked up experience at your shop about 5 or 6 years ago. The way I feel is you can only rip someone off once, but like Dominic has done nothing but help us out, he has all my buisness when it comes to installing shit, even if I have to buy my shit here


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *CLASSICARS*OF*NM*_@Sep 27 2006, 10:44 AM~6255299
> *YO YO YO THIS IS LIL C FROM CLASSIC CARS OF NM LOWRIDER SHOP.WE INSTALL HYDROS AIR BAGS WE DO IT ALL WHATEVER YOU NEED.I HAVE EVERYTHING IN STOCK FROM IMPALA PARTS TO RIMS AN HYDRAULICS. IF YOU HAVE ANY ? GIVE ME A CALL (505)344-4888                                                                                                                                                            ILL BEAT PRICES :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *CLASSICARS*OF*NM*_@Sep 27 2006, 10:44 AM~6255299
> *YO YO YO THIS IS LIL C FROM CLASSIC CARS OF NM LOWRIDER SHOP.WE INSTALL HYDROS AIR BAGS WE DO IT ALL WHATEVER YOU NEED.I HAVE EVERYTHING IN STOCK FROM IMPALA PARTS TO RIMS AN HYDRAULICS. IF YOU HAVE ANY ? GIVE ME A CALL (505)344-4888                                                                                                                                                            ILL BEAT PRICES :biggrin:
> *


WHATS CRACKIN HOMIE LET THEM KNOW ITS ABOUT THAT CLASSIC CARS OF NEW MEXICO


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 26 2006, 08:24 PM~6251376
> *UH HUH
> *



Vegas is going tobe so much fun


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Sep 27 2006, 03:27 PM~6257641
> *Vegas is going tobe so much fun
> *


SO I TAKE IT YOUR GOING?


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 27 2006, 04:30 PM~6257655
> *SO I TAKE IT YOUR GOING?
> *


 :wave: sup bro i was in las cruces nm today totally dif than chitown :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Sep 27 2006, 03:32 PM~6257672
> *:wave: sup  bro    i was  in las  cruces  nm  today  totally  dif  than  chitown :biggrin:
> *


WHAT YOU DOING OUT THERE HOMIE SHOULD HAVE CAME TO ALB


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 27 2006, 04:35 PM~6257694
> *WHAT YOU DOING OUT THERE HOMIE SHOULD HAVE CAME TO ALB
> *


we went to fix a machine that we assemble , we were tempted to stay until tomm.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 27 2006, 04:35 PM~6257694
> *WHAT YOU DOING OUT THERE HOMIE SHOULD HAVE CAME TO ALB
> *


how far is it from las cruces to alb


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Sep 27 2006, 03:42 PM~6257754
> *how  far is  it from las  cruces  to alb
> *


bout 3 hours


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

whats up burque rollerz is in the house :guns: :guns:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*ROLLERZ ONLY*


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 27 2006, 04:35 PM~6257694
> *WHAT YOU DOING OUT THERE HOMIE SHOULD HAVE CAME TO ALB
> *


soon bro soooon i think ill be goin to nm pretty soon


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

R
O
L
L
E
R
Z

O
N
L
Y

4

L
I
F
E
:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

fuck rollerz only
































































































































I'm just being a hater till my shits nice enough to get a RO plaque


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 27 2006, 03:30 PM~6257655
> *SO I TAKE IT YOUR GOING?
> *


Yes I will be but still not sure if I have the funds for the truck


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 27 2006, 03:30 PM~6257655
> *SO I TAKE IT YOUR GOING?
> *


Yes I will be but still not sure if I have the funds for the truck


----------



## *CLASSICARS*OF*NM* (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Sep 27 2006, 12:29 PM~6256108
> *Your Chucks son right?  No offence homie but I had a real fucked up experience at your shop about 5 or 6 years ago.  The way I feel is you can only rip someone off once, but like Dominic has done nothing but help us out, he has all my buisness when it comes to installing shit, even if I have to buy my shit here
> *


YEA THATS ME. I DON EVEN KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKIN BOUT THAT WAS BACK IN THE 90S WHER 2007. :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## *CLASSICARS*OF*NM* (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Sep 27 2006, 12:29 PM~6256108
> *Your Chucks son right?  No offence homie but I had a real fucked up experience at your shop about 5 or 6 years ago.  The way I feel is you can only rip someone off once, but like Dominic has done nothing but help us out, he has all my buisness when it comes to installing shit, even if I have to buy my shit here
> *


YEA THATS ME. I DON EVEN KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKIN BOUT THAT WAS BACK IN THE 90S WHER 2007. :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Sep 28 2006, 04:02 AM~6261551
> *fuck rollerz only
> I'm just being a hater till my shits nice enough to get a RO plaque
> *


FUCK YOU YOU WILL NEVER GET ONE :guns: :guns:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *CLASSICARS*OF*NM*_@Sep 28 2006, 08:55 AM~6262901
> *YEA THATS ME. I DON EVEN KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKIN BOUT THAT WAS BACK IN THE 90S WHER 2007. :buttkick:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: back in the 90s and he still bitching hey chuck i blown about 90 gears and cpl hundred casings since then can i get some new ones?


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: $montana505$, TRU505RYDA, *CLASSICARS*OF*NM*

WHATS UP HOMIES


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Sep 28 2006, 09:10 AM~6263019
> *User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: $montana505$, TRU505RYDA, *CLASSICARS*OF*NM*
> 
> ...


chillin like a villian homie getting prepared for the first of the month$$$$$$$$


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 28 2006, 10:12 AM~6263039
> *chillin like a villian homie getting prepared for the first of the month$$$$$$$$
> *


YA SAME OLD SHIT HA SAME HERE :biggrin:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Sep 28 2006, 09:01 AM~6262954
> *FUCK YOU YOU WILL NEVER GET ONE  :guns:  :guns:
> *


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *CLASSICARS*OF*NM*_@Sep 28 2006, 08:55 AM~6262901
> *YEA THATS ME. I DON EVEN KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKIN BOUT THAT WAS BACK IN THE 90S WHER 2007. :buttkick:  :roflmao:
> *


Actually I was just trying to keep shit civil, you guys are way overpriced. A 14 thin whitewall for $69 bucks not even mounted? And you guys also gave my pops the run around on a rear view mirror for my car, ended up selling him a used one for the price of a new just cause he didnt know better. Thats just the tip of it. The reason I stopped going is because someone there was trying to fuck 2 kids (me and my brother) out of $250 for a rim and tire, after 2 months of going to "Pick up our rim" I went to get my money back, the vato behind the counter is a grown ass man and starts walking at me (Like 16 years old about your size) with a bar in his hand. I was gonna take my ass whooping like a G but luckely your pops came out from the back and stopped the dude. He also gave me my money when I told him what the deal was. I know your pops is good people but that kinda shit made me never wanna go out there again. 

Now for real Lil Chuck im not trying to burn no bridges cause as the biggest and best Lowrider shop in Burque, not too mention well respected. I know its just a matter of time before I need you guys for something


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Sep 28 2006, 03:02 AM~6261551
> *fuck rollerz only
> I'm just being a hater till my shits nice enough to get a RO plaque
> *



U BETTER PUT THAT SHIT IN DIFFERENT WORDS!!!!!!!   

ROLLERZ ONLY 4 LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RO 4 LIFE, $montana505$, THUGG PASSION

3 ROLLERZ UP IN THIS BITCH :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 28 2006, 10:26 PM~6268084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


F
U
C
K

A
L
L

Y
O
U

H
A
T
E
R
Z
:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

Uce4Life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You know


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Sep 29 2006, 06:36 AM~6269906
> *Uce4Life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You know
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## *CLASSICARS*OF*NM* (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Sep 28 2006, 04:40 PM~6266051
> *Actually I was just trying to keep shit civil, you guys are way overpriced. A 14 thin whitewall for $69 bucks not even mounted?  And you guys also gave my pops the run around on a rear view mirror for my car, ended up selling him a used one for the price of a new just cause he didnt know better.  Thats just the tip of it.  The reason I stopped going is because someone there was trying to fuck 2 kids (me and my brother) out of $250 for a rim and tire, after 2 months of going to "Pick up our rim"  I went to get my money back, the vato behind the counter is a grown ass man and starts walking at me (Like 16 years old about your size) with a bar in his hand.  I was gonna take my ass whooping like a G but luckely your pops came out from the back and stopped the dude.  He also gave me my money when I told him what the deal was.  I know your pops is good people but that kinda shit made me never wanna go out there again.
> 
> Now for real Lil Chuck im not trying to burn no bridges cause as the biggest and best Lowrider shop in Burque, not too mention well respected.  I know its just a matter of time before I need you guys for something
> *


WELL THE NEXT TIME YOU NEED ANYTHING COME SPEAK TO ME OR MY DAD AN WILL HOOK IT UP ON WHATEVER  AND IN BEING OVER PRICED I DONO BOUT THAT CUZ I'M MATCHING OR BEATING PRICES IN THE MAGAZINE :biggrin: SO THE NEXT TIME HIT ME UP. (505)344-4888 CLASSIC CARS OF N.M.


----------



## *CLASSICARS*OF*NM* (Jul 14, 2006)

*IMPERIALS* R IN THE HOUSE :machinegun:


----------



## *CLASSICARS*OF*NM* (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 28 2006, 09:08 AM~6263004
> *:roflmao: back in the 90s and he still bitching hey chuck i blown about 90 gears and cpl hundred casings since then can i get some new ones?
> *


 :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Sep 29 2006, 07:36 AM~6269906
> *Uce4Life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You know
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *CLASSICARS*OF*NM*_@Sep 29 2006, 12:24 PM~6271823
> *WELL THE NEXT TIME YOU NEED ANYTHING COME SPEAK TO ME OR MY DAD AN WILL HOOK IT UP ON WHATEVER   AND IN BEING OVER PRICED I DONO BOUT THAT CUZ I'M MATCHING OR BEATING PRICES IN THE MAGAZINE :biggrin: SO THE NEXT TIME HIT ME UP.      (505)344-4888  CLASSIC CARS OF N.M.
> *


Hey thanks alot homie. I'll be painting my shit here soon hopefully and i'm gonna need to get my shit appraised for the insurance. You do that right?


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *CLASSICARS*OF*NM*_@Sep 29 2006, 01:24 PM~6271823
> *WELL THE NEXT TIME YOU NEED ANYTHING COME SPEAK TO ME OR MY DAD AN WILL HOOK IT UP ON WHATEVER   AND IN BEING OVER PRICED I DONO BOUT THAT CUZ I'M MATCHING OR BEATING PRICES IN THE MAGAZINE :biggrin: SO THE NEXT TIME HIT ME UP.      (505)344-4888  CLASSIC CARS OF N.M.
> *


Big chucky charged me $90 for one 3/4 ton spring too.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

need some one with a juiced car for a movie filming monday morning in belen cant be red blk or white one my boys droped out he couldnt get off work make 250 maybe more hit me up


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!F U C K Y A !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

HEY HOMIE LOOK OUT SIDE YOUR CAR STILL THERE? :biggrin:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Oct 3 2006, 10:27 AM~6296035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: That'd be fucked up huh?


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Oct 3 2006, 11:27 AM~6296035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YA I STILL HAVE 13 BULLITS IN MY CLIP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Oct 3 2006, 01:36 PM~6297492
> *YA I STILL HAVE 13 BULLITS IN MY CLIP :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


crazy mofo right here :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *CLASSICARS*OF*NM*_@Sep 29 2006, 01:24 PM~6271823
> *WELL THE NEXT TIME YOU NEED ANYTHING COME SPEAK TO ME OR MY DAD AN WILL HOOK IT UP ON WHATEVER   AND IN BEING OVER PRICED I DONO BOUT THAT CUZ I'M MATCHING OR BEATING PRICES IN THE MAGAZINE :biggrin: SO THE NEXT TIME HIT ME UP.      (505)344-4888  CLASSIC CARS OF N.M.
> *


Heard big chucky was yelling at the chromer today. :biggrin:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Oct 3 2006, 04:03 PM~6298080
> *crazy mofo right here  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Oct 3 2006, 04:17 PM~6298776
> *Heard big chucky was yelling at the chromer today. :biggrin:
> *


I HEARD CHROME JHON GOT A HOT SHOT TO THE FACE :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

fuck that puto John,fucking crackhead.


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

WHATS UP BURQUE :thumbsup:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 3 2006, 11:38 PM~6301938
> *fuck that puto John,fucking crackhead.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 3 2006, 11:38 PM~6301938
> *fuck that puto John,fucking crackhead.
> *


that's what I hear. I don't know of many shops in albuquerque that go to him. I think I'd rather drive to el paso myself


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

Uce 4 Life !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! see you in vegas New Mexico


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

WE have return and got a good night sleep at home awww yes how is everyone today after that long trip


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

tight design


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

hello Albuquerque


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## BurqueRuka (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Oct 14 2006, 09:55 PM~6370506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

Nice pics Uce


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Oct 15 2006, 04:37 PM~6373457
> *Nice pics Uce
> *


i right clipped and saved them on a jack move homie


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

new page


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Oct 15 2006, 07:13 PM~6374374
> *i right clipped and saved them on a jack move homie
> *


What movie uce


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

que royo burque


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Oct 17 2006, 10:11 AM~6385685
> *que royo burque
> *


whut it du homeboy?


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Oct 18 2006, 12:20 AM~6391108
> *whut it du homeboy?
> *


CHILLIN AND YOU. HOW WAS YOUR TRIP


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Oct 18 2006, 06:14 PM~6396920
> *CHILLIN AND YOU. HOW WAS YOUR TRIP
> *


STILL TRYING TO CATCH UP ON REST HOMIE DID YOU GET MY NEW NUMBER I TEXTED YOU DOG.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

HEY MOTANA LETS GO HIT THE SHOW IN JAPAN 850 ROUND TRIP TICKET .


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Oct 18 2006, 08:17 PM~6397274
> *STILL TRYING TO CATCH UP ON REST HOMIE DID YOU GET MY NEW NUMBER I TEXTED YOU DOG.
> *


ya i got it. when is the show


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Oct 18 2006, 07:23 PM~6397308
> *ya i got it. when is the show
> *


THE 19 OF NOVEMBER SAME WEEKEND AS ODESSA WE CAN FLY OUT OF L.A FOR 619 IF WE BUY THE TACKETS NOW


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*ROLLERZ ONLY -- 3 TIME CAR CLUB OF THE YEAR -- 1998 -- 2002 -- 2006*


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 20 2006, 12:02 AM~6405940
> *ROLLERZ ONLY -- 3 TIME CAR CLUB OF THE YEAR -- 1998 -- 2002 -- 2006
> *


THATS WHAT WE DO :biggrin: R O L L E R Z


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Hell yeah


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

still painting cause i need my caprice done soon ............. let me know


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

12 more days! Carhop, vendors, participation from many southwest lowrider clubs, fundraiser for a good cause, great food, and popular upcoming rap artists!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 19 2006, 11:02 PM~6405940
> *ROLLERZ ONLY -- 3 TIME CAR CLUB OF THE YEAR -- 1998 -- 2002 -- 2006
> *


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

sup caqui! paint looks good


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks :biggrin: 
I do anything from "good enough" paint jobs, kandys, flakes, patterns, show finish. Depending on how much u have to spend and how much time I can work on your ride


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Holidays are coming up. Your boy needs cash. Hit me up


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

TTT


----------

